# Anyone's clinic experience involve freezing eggs and not embies?



## mayve (Oct 31, 2006)

Here in Italy the law does not permit fertilizing more than 3 eggs per cycle, therefore the remaining eggs are frozen (as opposed to freezing embies). Has anyone else had experience (positive stories most welcome!) with defrosting eggs? We have 5 frozen eggs and I am wondering if the statistics are just too low for success to bother to try to use them and maybe it be best to go straight for a fresh IVF cycle (out of the country, preferibly).

Any help would be appreciated -

Mayve


----------

